# Assistance requested on a 2005 Ford Freestyle - power wire entry point



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey guys, tomorrow I have a quick install planned for my parents-in-law and their Ford Freestyle crossover. 

I am installing a simple 4ch amp under the seats, and I am stumped on exactly where the heck I am supposed to run my power wire from the battery to my amp spot. I've never seen a car with a design that doesn't allow me a simple entry point like a grommet.

All I need is 8 gauge to fit properly.

Ideas?

12v forum searching said to drill a hole under the brake pedal, by the floor. I didn't want to drill just for measly 8 gauge if I don't have to though.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Found this on FordTaurus.net

FordTaurus.net • Running Amp Power Wire!! - Ford Taurus Forum


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I will consider that. The vehicle in question is different however..the Ford 500 isn't a crossover like the Freestyle. Sure, they may have similarities so I will dig into that spot tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

i've only helped with 2 fords..... bowdowns fusion was the easiest car ever..... there was an empty plug directly behind the batt. just beggin for wire.....

not that that helps, sorry lol


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

are there any factory grommets on the floor?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Nope. I looked under the car, the engine bay, everywhere for quite a while. There is a grommet that the emergency brake cable snakes into on the driver's footwell, but there is no way to secure the power wire once its out of the grommet. Just a lot of metal without anything to zip tie or attach to.

I gave up, it was a quick install for a family member, a surprise gift I planned. Instead I just built them a few computer upgrades.


----------

